

Android Apps Not as Profitable as iPhone Apps  - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/articles/2011/06/02/android-apps-not-as-profitable.aspx

======
foxhill
i can't say i'm surprised.

my experience with apple customers is that they more freely spend money (or
perhaps i've got the causation the wrong way around? ;)), so it's no shock to
hear they're more likely to make small purchases like 99c apps and such.

also, most people are familiar with the itunes store, the app store
practically follows the same steps as it does. honestly though, i have no idea
how buying apps on android works, but given that a lot of people already have
the means to buy music from the itunes store, the level of effort required to
make a purchase, i'm going to bet, is less than that of android.

------
drcube
This is bad news for Apple. Just like Ford was bad news for all those
expensive horseless carriage manufacturers.

~~~
GoldenMonkey
no, this is bad news for android micro-isv's.. 80% of paid android apps
downloaded 100x's to date? Yeah, that's going to pay the bills:(

And what superior technology makes android vs iphone a car vs horse?

~~~
drcube
HorseLESS carriages! Ford brought cheap, useful cars to the masses rather than
following his competitors in marketing automobiles as an expensive, trendy
lifestyle choice for rich people.

